# Help painting Vostroyan tanks



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey I want to paint my Vossie tanks like this.










http://www.ifelix.net/gamingblog/?cat=120 
here is the link in case the pics didn't post. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If I recall correctly, Games Workshop uses Kommando Khaki as the main color for the Vostroyans. I rarely use regular GW paint, and I recall that stuff being rather watery and not particularly strongly pigmented (which isn't bad, though), so you'd need several coats. 

Anyway, I'd invest in the Reaper Master Series terran khaki triad. That gives you the basecoat color, the mid-tone, and the highlight. Then, you'll want a brass color of some description, and a dark reddish-brown to make a wash (or, you could use Chestnut Ink if you happen to have a pot of that left-- I stocked up before GW discontinued their ink line). Several washes of Ogryn Flesh might work, too. For the red, I'd go with Reaper Master Series Bloodthirsty Reds triad (I swear by those three reds-- I use them for everything). The metal can probably just be as simple as boltgun metal, black wash, mithril edge highlights.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks alot. I'll be sure to pick some up. k:


----------

